# proms tickets



## lokman (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm told that bbc proms concerts that are sold out may still have standing room tickets sold on the day of the concert itself. For anyone who's done this before, how early does one need to queue in order to have a reasonable chance to get a ticket? One hour, 5 hours? I'm trying to get into the one on Monday 21st July featuring Julia Fischer.

Thanks,


----------

